# Watches



## DCBassman (4 Sep 2017)

Wondering what timepiece, if any, riders wear and if you wear something different when riding.
My usual watch is an ancient Seiko diver, as it's basically nuclear-war-proof, but this is heavy enough to do damage to my wrist on a bumpy ride. Asus Zenwatch can't take the punishment but is lighter. So I normally wear a Swatch skiing watch, which doesn't chafe.


----------



## Mark Grant (4 Sep 2017)

I don't wear a watch when cycling, the time is displayed on my Garmin.


----------



## vickster (4 Sep 2017)

Fitbit tells the time these days, unless wearing a formal watch for work etc. Garmin also on bike


----------



## Venod (4 Sep 2017)

Mark Grant said:


> I don't wear a watch when cycling, the time is displayed on my Garmin.



Also my method of timekeeping on the bike.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Sep 2017)

The computer has the time on it so i usually rely on that and / or my phone. Occasionally I might put a plastic watch (G shock) on, if I remember. It's less to do with timekeeping and more to do with the fact that I frequently keep looking at a pale, hairy circle on my wrist while riding, and that can make you look eccentric at best.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> Fitbit tells the time these days, unless wearing a formal watch for work etc. Garmin also on bike


Similar, except my activity tracker is conventional watch-shaped, iyswim, so I don't wear my watches any more.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Sep 2017)

£5, Decathlon basic digital sports watch, waterproof, plastic, very light and has a stop watch (if needed).

I've had my watch for 3 years without any problems, that's riding every week, winter/summer, also I ride in the rain. (Swimmers are using these watches.)

This is all you really need: https://www.decathlon.co.uk/w100-m-timer-watch-black-id_8332129.html


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> £5, Decathlon basic digital sports watch, waterproof, plastic, very light and has a stop watch (if needed).
> 
> I've had my watch for 3 years without any problems, that's riding every week, winter/summer, also I ride in the rain. (Swimmers are using these watches.)
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT! Have been watchless for a month or so and that appears to fit the bill perfectly. My old work horse has given many years of reliable service despite the worst kind of abuse doing activities, camping, muddy off-road bike and car action, vehicle repairs (multiple scratches and even weld splatter on the screen) but has finally started to let moisture in despite a few attempts to reseal it.




The Lorus watch is still available but they have hiked the price up from the £14 I remember paying for it and I reckon the Decathlon one is more stylish due to its simplicity.


----------



## screenman (4 Sep 2017)

Garmin swim, well you never know when it is going to rain. Garmin on the bike as wel.


----------



## Joffey (4 Sep 2017)

I wear a Garmin Fenix 3HR which sends my HR to my Garmin 520.


----------



## Noru (4 Sep 2017)

The classic super cheap & cheerful Casio F-91W watch for riding. I keep my nice watches for other less sweaty uses.

The casio tells the time, is rain proof and doesn't shout I'm worth mugging as I regularly ride alone on trails, tow paths & quiet lanes.

Keep my Garmin GPS on but its kept in my pannier unless I'm on an Audax where I have it out for distance measurements, but then there are more people around.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2017)

Noru said:


> The classic super cheap & cheerful Casio F-91W watch for riding.
> 
> Tells the time and doesn't shout I'm worth mugging as I regularly ride alone on trails, tow paths & quiet lanes.


I bought the classic black/blue version of this but it is ridiculously small so I gave it to my youngest son because it did look like a kids watch on me (Maybe, like Wagon Wheels, they have reduced its size over the years?).
The Classic Casio basic digital watch may not say 'mug me' but it might say something else...... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W


----------



## velovoice (4 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> Fitbit tells the time these days, unless wearing a formal watch for work etc. Garmin also on bike


This.


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Sep 2017)

My everyday watch is a slim Certina DS that is quite tough and waterproof and not at all heavy. When I'm off camping or touring I swap it for an old digital waterproof Casio (non G-shock) so I have an illuminated display. Slim, light, smaller diameter, tough watches seem to be out of fashion.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Sep 2017)

One gives 'wrist time' to this 'wrist slag', whenever pertinent.


----------



## S-Express (4 Sep 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> One gives 'wrist time' to this 'wrist slag', whenever pertinent.



Do you add the times of both watches together? So, if both watches tell you it's 4pm, does that make it 8pm?


----------



## midliferider (4 Sep 2017)

Noru said:


> The classic super cheap & cheerful *Casio F-91W watch* for riding. I keep my nice watches for other less sweaty uses.
> 
> The casio tells the time, is rain proof and doesn't shout I'm worth mugging as I regularly ride alone on trails, tow paths & quiet lanes. .



I can tell you that it survive 40 degree wash cycle as well. So far it has survived at least 5 such wash cycles during last 2 years.

It does not bleep at airport security.

If I were ever subjected to mugging, I am more than happy to just hand over.

The best and only watch I have.


----------



## 3narf (4 Sep 2017)

I always wear a Lorus titanium 'military' style analogue watch with webbing strap. Lorus watches are dirt cheap, accurate and last forever.

I recently invested in watchmaker's tools so now I can even change batteries for cheap!


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Sep 2017)

Not just for cycling but all the time a Samsung Gear Fit 2, or I did until yesterday when the battery confirmed it wasn't enjoying it's existence.

Warranty claim here we come.......

That said I always have my Garmin on the bikes anyways.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Sep 2017)

I'd hoped the Zenwatch would do the activity thing, but it's not up to it. I think the vibration unseated a connector in it somewhere, although it has come back to life since. Weird.


----------



## albion (4 Sep 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Not just for cycling but all the time a Samsung Gear Fit 2, or I did until yesterday when the battery confirmed it wasn't enjoying it's existence..



Keep the battery between 30 and 80%, then they last. Thats also why smartphones with, unfit for purpose, one day batteries fail fast. 

My own GPS watch does 30 hours, that being fine for the above.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Sep 2017)

Agreed about Li-ion batteries. Keep 'em topped up!


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Sep 2017)

Im part of the group with the garmins/cycle computers and mobile phones for time keeping. I've worn watches with rubber straps in the past and my sweat eats through them like no tomorrow. I don't fancy leather or nylon straps either so no watch for me while on the bike.


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2017)

I just wear my regular Pulsar solar watch. Only once has it become a problem from how it was tapping on my hand due to the bike I was riding and then I just tucked it in a pocket until the end of the ride.

Otherwise, some of those fitbit clones are under a tenner now and should be able to cope well with some banging around, plus they USB recharge rather than needing battery replacement in a shop. Even the heartrate ones like Xiaomi Mi 2 are under £30 now.


----------



## mustang1 (4 Sep 2017)

I wear an analogue watch because I just want to glance at the time rather than have to read it.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Sep 2017)

While we're talking about watches does anyone remember the scene in Pulp Fiction where Christopher Walkern gave the young Bruce Willis his dead father's watch?

View: https://youtu.be/YFtHjV4c4uw


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Sep 2017)

I used to have a Casio G-shock watch to wear on the bike and doing other general outdoorsy stuff, but it suffered from the usual Casio problem where the strap gave up the ghost about 3 months after the warranty expired.
So I bought at Timex Marathon which cost about £19 and did sterling service for a couple of years before that broke the strap.

I've just bought one of these from Amazon - cheap as chips, apparently waterproof to 50m, the "Japan original digital movement" has a huge display so I can see the numbers at the merest glance, the backlight is bright enough to seen from space (probably...), delivered free next day with Prime and best of all the green detailing matches the bike


----------



## MarkF (4 Sep 2017)

I've collected watches for 20 years and always ride wearing one as I don't have a cycle computer or garmin and............I just like watches. I can't wear my favourites as the cases are too deep, they dig into my wrist, I've tried reverse crowns too, but the cases are still too deep. Same problem with my Casio G-Shocks. Sweating rules out bracelets and rubber straps and I want a clear legible face that enables to me to see the time at a glance, even at dusk. 

I use an 38mm Orsa cream dial military watch with a green hemp (washable) velcro strap. OK, it's quartz () but it's light, comfy and I don't feel embarrassed about wearing it in the pub after riding.


----------



## MarkF (4 Sep 2017)

3narf said:


> View attachment 371730
> I always wear a Lorus titanium 'military' style analogue watch with webbing strap. Lorus watches are dirt cheap, accurate and last forever.
> 
> I recently invested in watchmaker's tools so now I can even change batteries for cheap!



Those are good cycling watches, if the crown was opposite it'd be perfect! I would recommend a hemp velcro strap, micro adjustable for comfort (not restricted by pin holes), washable and quick drying.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2017)

My favourite watch has died following its second crash. I don't want to do the same to the replacement so am having to rely on my phone or the cycle computer for timekeeping at the moment.

I don't like it. Perhaps an inexpensive ride watch is called for.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

Rolex GMT II, approx. 25 years old, had it from new. Worth nearly 3 times what I paid for it.


----------



## MarkF (5 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Rolex GMT II, approx. 25 years old, had it from new. Worth nearly 3 times what I paid for it.



And people say they are "expensive"?


----------



## Markymark (5 Sep 2017)

I just keep cycling until I hear a distant screech with birds taking flight and children crying... which indicates my wife has decided it's time I came home.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Sep 2017)

MarkF said:


> And people say they are "expensive"?


Indeed! Not a bad investment....


----------



## snorri (5 Sep 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I used to have a Casio G-shock watch to wear on the bike and doing other general outdoorsy stuff, but it suffered from the usual Casio problem where the strap gave up the ghost about 3 months after the warranty expired.
> So I bought at Timex Marathon which cost about £19 and did sterling service for a couple of years before that broke the strap hi
> Hi


Buying another watch when the strap breaks, now that's real posh.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Sep 2017)

snorri said:


> Buying another watch when the strap breaks, now that's real posh.


Say what you like about NATO, they do specify rather nice watchstraps. For that alone, my contributions are worthwhile.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Sep 2017)

Apple Watch 2


----------



## Oxo (5 Sep 2017)

I take a TAG along.


----------



## Nibor (5 Sep 2017)

Fitbit surge wear it all the time really


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Sep 2017)

snorri said:


> Buying another watch when the strap breaks, now that's real posh.



A new strap for either would have cost nearly as much as either watch had cost - and there are lots of reviews online reckoning that the G-Shock ones typically only last 18 months so it didn't seem to make any sense.


----------



## MarkF (5 Sep 2017)

Good thing about Nato straps or hemp/velcro ones, is that if you lose one spring bar, the watch stays on your wrist, more than once I've had my watch dangling but not lost, whilst on tour.

There seems to be price war on Amazon for automatic Seiko 5's, all the watch you'll ever need, and it'll last a lifetime, £52 is stupidly cheap for such a thing. If I had to sell all my watches, some worth £££'s and had £52 left in the bank, I'd happily own and wear one of these.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

Never wear a watch on the bike. Garmin or phone

Longines Conquest Classic when I'm not on the bike


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

I bought some Casio a few years ago, paid $17 US for it when I bought it, most accurate timepiece I've ever had, check it against my smartphone for accuracy, as a cell tower puts out accurate time received by the phone. If my smart phone can give me directions based upon where I am in a given block, then the navigation, and hence the time itself, must be quite accurate.


----------



## Widge (6 Sep 2017)

Sometimes it's dangerous reading these sort of threads!
I've always worn minimalist dirt-cheap (think 'n0-more-than-a fiver') watches and had many years of reasonable time-keeping.....a new one costs less than the battery.

I DO have my lovely bespoke many jeweled gold watch inherited from my equally lovely bespoke father-in-law but I save it for special days-not so much grinding the mile on mi bike......

On the strength of this thread I have just splashed out (!) nearly 33 quid on this-http://www.loruswatches.co.uk/index.php/products/rxf41ax7

...and it is most splendid. Robust (for the cyclinge) small enough for my skinny wrists and nicely made. (Lorus are the 'budget' division of Seiko) but OOOO the 'lumibrite' dial is something else.

I no longer need lights on my bike!

w


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

Very nice watch indeed. Now I'm looking at watches, like I need one. Some very freaky watches on Amazon.


----------



## Widge (7 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Very nice watch indeed. Now I'm looking at watches, like I need one. Some very freaky watches on Amazon.


Yes indeed.....plenty of cheesy/or bonkers watches.

I would have been sorely tempted by the Seiko sports5 automatic self winding type. Imagine....a watch that doesn't need a battery!! ...for twice the price...but I didn't see those until AFTER I'd ordered the Lorus Lumibrite. Typical! Maybe next time? 

I've been for a ride with my new watch-and I am at least 0.009 percent faster.

What more could you ask for?

Best
w


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2017)

Some of those self-winders used to not take very well to the presence of vibration, such as lawn mowing. I suppose that problem has been solved.


Widge said:


> Yes indeed.....plenty of cheesy/or bonkers watches.


https://www.amazon.com/Aposon-Quart...=UTF8&qid=1504787380&sr=8-34&keywords=watches
https://www.amazon.com/GBlife-Bewel...=UTF8&qid=1504787380&sr=8-14&keywords=watches
https://www.amazon.com/Oulm-Analog-...UTF8&qid=1504787772&sr=8-139&keywords=watches


----------



## DCBassman (7 Sep 2017)




----------



## Widge (7 Sep 2017)

Damnation!

https://www.amazon.com/Oulm-Three-D...s&pd_rd_r=AHVZX0DXB7VNJTMB300C&_encoding=UTF8

Now THERE'S a watch I could live with!

Can we do a 'group-buy'?


----------



## DCBassman (7 Sep 2017)




----------



## jay clock (7 Sep 2017)

I have owned a fancy Omega Seamaster for 18 years but only worn it rarely in the last 10. Been on a succession of cheapish digital hobbies, plus for triathlons etc a Garmin 920XT. This is only suitable for racing/training, i.e. not as a day to day watch. so have replaced with a very pricey 935 which is a proper watch, plus does all the Garminy things, inc HR, and battery as a watch lasts days not hours. Also can be used to read texts etc linked to phone,

My HR is resting around 43 and dropping to 34-35 on occasions so any lower I will be officially dead

Expensive, but I love it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/YouYouPifa-C...rd_wg=u7Ytb&psc=1&refRID=B25RX7DP3M4K5X5KGCXP
Temperature, time, and a compass!


----------



## DCBassman (7 Sep 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Pandaoo-Blue...4789407&sr=1-1&keywords=smart+watches+for+men
$14 US .
Smart watch.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Sep 2017)

Ah, sanity!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2017)

I havent worn a watch in just over 23 years. Time is displayed in so many places it is unnecessry.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Some of those self-winders used to not take very well to the presence of vibration, such as lawn mowing. I suppose that problem has been solved.


No, it hasn't. My Seiko 5 stopped keeping proper time after a few years and the jeweller couldn't make it work properly again, which is why I've switched to a Pulsar solar watch (Pulsar is yet another division of Seiko...).


----------



## DCBassman (7 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> No, it hasn't. My Seiko 5 stopped keeping proper time after a few years and the jeweller couldn't make it work properly again, which is why I've switched to a Pulsar solar watch (Pulsar is yet another division of Seiko...).



Seiko will certainly fix it, but it will probably cost less to buy a new one...


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2017)

DCBassman said:


> Seiko will certainly fix it, but it will probably cost less to buy a new one...


Yes, the price related to the jeweller who tried repairing was definitely in that category. I'll keep it for sentimental reasons but they're just as well-served by keeping it in a case.


----------



## Lonestar (7 Sep 2017)

Only wear watch at work.Use cycle computer on bike.


----------



## MarkF (7 Sep 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> I havent worn a watch in just over 23 years. Time is displayed in so many places it is unnecessry.



Nonsense. If I am out riding, hikiing, laying about in the sun, where is the time displayed?


----------



## MarkF (7 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> No, it hasn't. My Seiko 5 stopped keeping proper time after a few years and the jeweller couldn't make it work properly again, which is why I've switched to a Pulsar solar watch (Pulsar is yet another division of Seiko...).



Did you ever have it serviced? It's an engine using oils. The 7s26 Seiko movement must be the most reliable one ever, every few years send it away to be serviced at maybe £25? Good luck with having the solar repaired cheaply, I have 2, but it's energy is stored somewhere......& that somewhere will fail.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2017)

MarkF said:


> Did you ever have it serviced? It's an engine using oils. The 7s26 Seiko movement must be the most reliable one ever, every few years send it away to be serviced at maybe £25? Good luck with having the solar repaired cheaply, I have 2, but it's energy is stored somewhere......& that somewhere will fail.


At least I stand more chance of repairing electrics 

I didn't have it serviced until it started showing problems - I thought it would run like clockwork  I'm fairly sure the manual supplied didn't suggest servicing but I'll check next time I look at it.

To be honest, if it needs routine servicing at £25 every few years, I feel I might as well have had a watch that needs routine battery changes instead.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2017)

MarkF said:


> Nonsense. If I am out riding, hikiing, laying about in the sun, where is the time displayed?



On your phone, if riding I also have my GPS in view with the time on. But during all of those activities it is not critical you know the exact time.


----------



## MarkF (7 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> At least I stand more chance of repairing electrics
> 
> I didn't have it serviced until it started showing problems - I thought it would run like clockwork  I'm fairly sure the manual supplied didn't suggest servicing but I'll check next time I look at it.
> 
> To be honest, if it needs routine servicing at £25 every few years, I feel I might as well have had a watch that needs routine battery changes instead.



It didn't run correctly by magic. It has oils, different ones, and they have to be replenished/replaced now and again, with a clean too, like with any engine. I have my automatics serviced every 10 years, so £2.50 per annum, I find good batteries last about 2 years, so any saving is inconsequential. But I like to have that engine, and the lovely smooth sweep of the second hand instead of the click click of a battery operated watch.

£52 can buy you something with this? Incredible.


----------



## MarkF (7 Sep 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> On your phone, if riding I also have my GPS in view with the time on. But during all of those activities it is not critical you know the exact time.



I don't take my phone with me on a ride or to the beach, I might on a hike. Heard similar 40 years ago with the advent of digital watches, still, the Swiss automatic watch industry sells more than ever.


----------



## J1888 (7 Sep 2017)

Sony Smartwatch 2 or my Luminox Navy Seal 3001


----------



## rockpig (7 Sep 2017)

Omega Seamaster when not on bike, time field on Garmin when on bike. Don't really know why I don't wear a watch on the bike, I just don't.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> £5, Decathlon basic digital sports watch, waterproof, plastic, very light and has a stop watch (if needed).
> 
> I've had my watch for 3 years without any problems, that's riding every week, winter/summer, also I ride in the rain. (Swimmers are using these watches.)
> 
> ...


Picked up my cheap Decathlon watch today. So far so good......


----------



## DCBassman (7 Sep 2017)

There is an eBay guy near here in North Devon, that would be about 60 squids, which is about half the Seiko SC price.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2017)

I have a nice Caravelle I received for my years of service to my employer, but I hardly wear it except with more formal clothes than what I usually wear daily.


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2017)

MarkF said:


> I have my automatics serviced every 10 years, so £2.50 per annum,


That seems like backpedalling from the original "every few years"


MarkF said:


> every few years send it away to be serviced at maybe £25?


in order to make the numbers work out better.



MarkF said:


> But I like to have that engine, and the lovely smooth sweep of the second hand instead of the click click of a battery operated watch.


Hang on. Mine's not a smooth sweep - it's like four or five steps per second, but it is still stepping visibly. Do different versions of the 7S26 movement behave differently? Mine seems to be stamped 7S26-3130.

Sweeping or stepping doesn't much bother me, as long as I can see the time quickly. If anything, the Pulsar's red-tipped second hand is easier to use.



MarkF said:


> £52 can buy you something with this? Incredible.


I'll give you a  but really I want something I can look at and tell the time, more than hang in an art gallery.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Sep 2017)

I agree about the servicing, mine's been done once since 1988 (6309-7290, for reference), it's needing another now...
I also have a 1969 manual wind Seiko (6602-7040) that has also been serviced just once, since 1969, and still works beautifully. But wouldn't if I wore it on the bike...


----------



## HLaB (8 Sep 2017)

I technically don't need it as I have a garmin but I feel strange if I'm not wearing a watch. I couldn't bring myself to get a dear watch however as the left arm has been used to brace me in a fall too many times  For some reason though I've never needed to brace since I got this


----------



## MarkF (9 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> That seems like backpedalling from the original "every few years"
> 
> in order to make the numbers work out better.



Not at all, I have mine serviced at 10 years, some do it at 5 years, some have a 20 year old non-serviced auto that keeps perfect time. I can't give you an exact service time schedule. Automatics are engines.with oils, they need servicing, at some point, as the oils degrade.



mjr said:


> Hang on. Mine's not a smooth sweep - it's like four or five steps per second, but it is still stepping visibly. Do different versions of the 7S26 movement behave differently? Mine seems to be stamped 7S26-3130.
> 
> Sweeping or stepping doesn't much bother me, as long as I can see the time quickly. If anything, the Pulsar's red-tipped second hand is easier to use.



Something is wrong with it, probably needs a service........................the escapement on a 7s26 means the second hand should move like a clean sweep, the "step" being practically imperceptible to the eye.



mjr said:


> I'll give you a  but really I want something I can look at and tell the time, more than hang in an art gallery.



Others do, not me, but many buy the Seiko's with a clear case back so that they can see the movement operating.


----------

